# TTX-car made



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

Hallo MLS,
i have made me an TTX-car, see pic, if some interest, i will giv more infos ..
greetings from derPeter


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow, very nice car


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Neat! I like these unusual models.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Uh oh. I get the outline of a large box, with an "X" and a jpg address. I don't normally have problems viewing photos here. Do I have to change setting somewhere? 

JackM


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Huh??? Five seconds after I clicked the "submit" button, the photo appears!!! Wha'??? 

And, yes, that is a very nice piece of work. 

JackM


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

Hallo MLSers,

TTX-car is finished lettered + loaded..

greetings from
derPeter


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

here the pics..


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Very well done car derPeter. Please share your tips and process on how you made it.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking car, very nicely done. Nice backhoe model too.


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

What a fabulous addition to any layout, I especially like the over wide load. As previously noted It would be great to see some builders photos as well more information on the parts used or made.
Cheers.


----------



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

Awesome job, the detail is amazing.


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

That's some amazing modeling skill right there. Nice work!


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

*TTX-car - how i made it ..*

Hallo MLSers,

thanks for all the nice comments, so i try to make short description:

Start was here a Reprint of "Railroad Model Craftsman" June 1993 with description of heavy-duty flatcar ISH50 with detailed span-bolster+trucks.
Later i found the same truck arrangement at the "230 ton depressed center flat car".
From all measurements I made a Excel-sheet to convert to 1:32 and mm.
Then made a sketch-drawing.
Then made some drawing for photo-etching.
Then ordered 4x USA-Trains Barber HD S-2 trucks. Trucks was milled flat to 8mm thickness.
The most parts of the Bridge are simple rectangular sheets of brass which can be cutted by cutting shear.
The Arrangement of brake Details made headache, i had no idea of it.Great help was NMRA-datasheet "Major components AB freight car brake Equipment". Also found Westinghouse WABCO control valve ABDX-L.
At least painting with spray-can and lettering printing to a decal-paper to produce water slide letters.

greetings from
derPeter


----------



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

Beautiful craftsmanship derPeter!

Amazing!

Don


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

It would also be nice to see the car "In service" in an operation on an operating railroad. It's a lovely model....

Fred Mills


----------



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

So when are you starting production?


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

Hallo again,

you asked for Video, so i made it the first time with jutub (including some oouups ;-), hope you have fun with it..





 
greetings from
derPeter


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Great work mate


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Tried watching the video, but it won't play. Says it's been marked private.


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

Sorry, now the vid should be open ..
greetings
derPeter


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Looks great. 

Kind of had to chuckle a little when the couplers came undone. I'm sure most of us (if not all) have experienced that problem before.


----------

